# Heart's headed to TX



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Sold a dog to a gentleman in TX. Wanted to get one more clip of her for him before I sent her home. The sun was in my face and I couldn't see my monitor and the video is lacking but I got some of the good stuff. She brought this coyote back to 50 yards twice, it actually stood up on a big rock and was looking around. He finally decided he'd had enough and left.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=X4LjsLpdT2o


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am out of data untill the 8th... I can't watch :-(


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That link wants me to sign into Google.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Me too !


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Well crap. Try this.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That works...Good choice of music !

How many dogs do you have ?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

When she goes home I will have Girl Dog and Poot. I'll be getting a dog from WY soon too. 
This is Poot. She killed a small grizzly, an African lion and two hyenas just last week.



This is the dog being flown in from WY.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I read of Poots adventures. What a beast.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

She will specialize in Sabre tooth gerbles.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not gonna ask what you are doing with gerbils...nope I'm not gonna, cause i don't want that mental picture.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh man


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice video-always like to watch dogs working.... That Poot looks like a real terror-probably not a rodent left in the back 40...... ..


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Seeing as Poot has everything big and small under control, taking over the Kings throne has been her best move yet.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Poot looks like a hoot. There will be no 4 legged creature safe any more with poot on duty.

Looks like poot will grow up to be one nice dog. Just has that look of confidence.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Trying to get the bone back to her lazy boy chair.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

That's great. Good thing she couldn't get any traction or those flip-flops would be in shreds.

...Not trying to second guess you, but I'd think I'd let them get a little older before I stuck 'em on Loins, Tigers and Bears.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

She wanted to fight two weight classes up so I let her.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

She wanted to fight two weight classes up so I let her.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Did she win?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

She's 4-0


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to go Poot. Keep scraping and you will grow up to be one mean little dog. lol


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

A little training.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool video. Poot has a lot of spunk to her. This is going to be interesting watching this one grow up and see how she progresses hunting wise.


----------

